# Sweet and sour chicken balls?



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Really fancy some! Anyone know a Chinese takeaway that does the UK style crispy chicken balls? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

mahatma coat said:


> Really fancy some! Anyone know a Chinese takeaway that does the UK style crispy chicken balls?
> 
> Thanks!


Theres a chinese place in Bin Sougat centre near the airport. Doesn't look like much but it is the closest to UK style I have found in 8 years here.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Try Chin Chin


----------

